# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Тема для Слова

## Veronika

*Слово*, я буду в этой теме задавать самые обычные вопросы об уточнении ваших понятий в основном. Все, что вам нужно делать - также просто по существу отвечать на каждый вопрос, не доходя до проповедей, не переходя на личности, не уходя в сторону, в нейтральном ключе. Как в толковом словаре: понятие - раскрытие его. Иногда, может добавиться вопрос об источнике или еще что-то в контексте.

Хочется верить, что все мы понимаем, что разные люди часто вкладывают различные понятия в одни и те же слова. А, если мы еще и обращаемся к явлениям выходящим далеко за рамки бытового опыта, то кавардак может быть полным, если каждый говорит о своем на своем личном языке  :Smile:  

Также, этот формат позволит избежать привнесения субъективного туда, где ему делать нечего, если уж вы претендуете на оглашение Истины, которая для всех едина...

*Пожалуйста, все, кто хочет добавить-спросить что-то дополнительно, сделайте это в другом месте. Здесь - только вопросы-ответы.*

----------


## Veronika

Кратко одна простая схема вам в помощь, для лучшей ориентации на местности)

Наш ум должен иметь представление о предмете или явлении на трех уровнях (как минимум), если мы хотим сказать, что знакомы с ним действительно. Это: синтетический, качественный, предметный.

Синтетический

Здесь находятся все названия, определения, например, "шкаф", но они лишены каких-либо атрибутов. В таком ракурсе подразумевается абсолютно любой предмет с назначением и функциями шкафа.

Мы можем полноценно общаться друг с другом даже на этом уровне, если все собеседники знакомы с употребляемыми понятиями, либо понимают, что другие имеют в виду. Это бывает у коллег, старых знакомых итп Название же, которое мы слышим в первый раз, ничего нам не говорит, максимум, могут появиться ассоциации и догадки. Поэтому, если я говорю на этом языке с людьми непосвященными, я говорю сам с собой)

Качественный

Здесь, как можно догадаться, появляются уже качества: квадратный, холодный, стеклянный, трансцендентный, аксиоматический и проч. Тут появляется и двойственность: большой-маленький, добрый-злой...

Именно этот уровень наиболее подвержен проецированию, например, если качества предмета (чужой личности) не очевидны наблюдателю.  :Smile:  Люди часто пытаются интуитивно догадаться о свойствах незнакомых явлений, предметов, полагая, что этого достаточно. Так начинаются прения)

Предметный

На этом уровне предмет или явление обретает четкие и конкретные границы проявления. И, как правило, здесь мы имеем в виду уже какой-то совершенно определенный предмет, например: "шкаф принадлежащий моему соседу Ивану Петровичу и стоящий у него в северном углу гостинной" или "шкафы такой-то серии, фабрики им. Ленина, Ставропольского р-на, даты выпуска..." 

На этом языке пишут инструкции к бытовым приборам.

Не всем в принципе хорошо дается абстрактное мышление, отчего в некоторых кругах бытует мнение, что от философии, эзотерики и проч. крыша едет. Это возможно и именно у тех, кто ленится изучать понятия досконально и добиваться определенности - потом пробелы займут ассоциации и домыслы. Определенности можно достичь только при предметном описании.

Знатоки вин, понимают о винах много, в том числе знают и год урожая - т.е. происхождение) А еще, если мы не можем прогнозировать как предмет, личность, процесс поведут себя на практике, а то и планировать  с высокой степенью вероятности, то мы знаем еще далеко не все о них...

Итак,
*Ученье - Свет, а неученье - тьма. Сон разума рождает чудовищ*  :Smile:

----------


## Veronika

Врага нужно знать в лицо  :Smile:  

*Слово*, вы часто поминаете некую Матрицу.
Расскажите пожалуйста, что это такое? О чем речь?

----------


## слово

> Врага нужно знать в лицо  
> 
> *Слово*, вы часто поминаете некую Матрицу.
> Расскажите пожалуйста, что это такое? О чем речь?


 Матрица - это мотивационный дух человечества. 
Это единый организм коллективного человеческого бессознательного. 
Осознанность - это рождение в Духе Безусловной Любви, когда человек 
живёт не для себя, как для личности, или, воплощённой Души, 
а для общего эволюционного развития всей планеты.

----------


## Veronika

> Матрица - это мотивационный дух человечества.


 Что значит мотивационный?

----------


## слово

> Что значит мотивационный?


 То, что лежит в мотивации жизни человека.
То, по чему выстраивается шаблон восприятия реальности. 
То, что строит внешний мир человека. 
То, что управляет Душой человека. 
То, что настраивает Разум человека. 
Дух, который управляет всем человечеством как единым организмом.

----------


## Aare

Для начала можно такой вопрос. Какой конфессии ты вообще придерживаешься? Или нет, прости, какой конфессии ты вообще пророк?)) Вроде христанский. Православный, католический, протестантский?) Можно ли как-то компактно, но емко вообще почитать твое учение?)

----------


## Veronika

> То, что лежит в мотивации жизни человека.
> Дух, который управляет всем человечеством как единым организмом.


 Как это работает для отдельно взятого произвольного человека? Как он получает эту мотивацию? 
Опишите механизм взаимодействия человека с матрицей (см. 2-й пост: предметный уровень)

----------


## слово

> Для начала можно такой вопрос. Какой конфессии ты вообще придерживаешься? Или нет, прости, какой конфессии ты вообще пророк?)) Вроде христанский. Православный, католический, протестантский?) Можно ли как-то компактно, но емко вообще почитать твое учение?)


 Ни к какой  конкретно конфессии и религии я не принадлежу. 
Бог  - Единое Квантовое Поле Безусловной Любви - безликая энергия, самосущая в каждом кванте. 
Первооснова любой Жизни.

----------


## слово

> Как это работает для отдельно взятого произвольного человека? Как он получает эту мотивацию? 
> Опишите механизм взаимодействия человека с матрицей (см. 2-й пост: предметный уровень)


 Подсознательно. В человеке возникают желания, и в связи с их реализацией или не реализацией, человек испытывает  или радость, или страдание.

----------


## Veronika

> Подсознательно. В человеке возникают желания, и в связи с их реализацией или не реализацией, человек испытывает  или радость, или страдание.


 Желания ко всем людям приходят только из матрицы? Или есть другие источники?

----------


## слово

> Желания ко всем людям приходят только из матрицы? Или есть другие источники?


 Да.

----------


## Aare

Чтоб меня... квантовое поле безусловной любви. Да еще и единое. ЕКПБЛ. Я не знала раньше. А что это такое?

----------


## Veronika

> Да.


 Правильно ли я понимаю: "Желания ко всем людям приходят из матрицы?" - ваш ответ "да"?
И "Да, есть другие источники желаний у человека помимо матрицы"?

----------


## слово

> Чтоб меня... квантовое поле безусловной любви. Да еще и единое. ЕКПБЛ. Я не знала раньше. А что это такое?


 Эта та энергия, которая мобилизуется в том случае, когда кто-то за другого готов отдать свою жизнь, чтобы спасти жизнь другого. Внутренняя первородная энергия любой жизни, не запятнанная гордыней.

----------


## слово

> Правильно ли я понимаю: "Желания ко всем людям приходят из матрицы?" - ваш ответ "да"?
> И "Да, есть другие источники желаний у человека помимо матрицы"?


 Желания приходят только из матрицы.

----------


## Veronika

> Желания приходят только из матрицы.


 Что такое желание?

----------


## Aare

> Эта та энергия, которая мобилизуется в том случае, когда кто-то за другого готов отдать свою жизнь, чтобы спасти жизнь другого. Внутренняя первородная энергия любой жизни, не запятнанная гордыней.


 Погоди, я готова отдать жизнь за некоторых людей. За моего мужа или мать, например. И это что-то как бы безусловно хорошее, получается? А может я это делаю как раз и из гордыни не в последнюю очередь

----------


## слово

> Что такое желание?


 Дайте своё определение этому слову, как психолог с 19-летней практикой.

----------


## слово

> Погоди, я готова отдать жизнь за некоторых людей. За моего мужа или мать, например. И это что-то как бы безусловно хорошее, получается? А может я это делаю как раз и из гордыни не в последнюю очередь


 Вы это можете делать исходя из любой мотивации, но энергия безусловной любви - это мотивация бескорыстного действия.

----------


## Aare

> Вы это можете делать исходя из любой мотивации, но энергия безусловной любви - это мотивация бескорыстного действия.


 Тогда почему ты привел в пример именно "отдать жизнь за других людей"? Если бы я не спросила, я бы думала, что это в твоем понимании и есть конечная ценность

----------


## Veronika

> Дайте своё определение этому слову, как психолог с 19-летней практикой.


 В этой теме вы только отвечаете на вопросы о явлениях и законах мироздания. А мы изучаем *ваше учение*. Организованно раскладываем по полочкам.

При чем тут вообще моя трактовка?)) я не имею к вашему мировоззрению отношения.
Вы же видите, я ни слова не добавляю от себя. Для стерильности эксперимента.

----------


## Veronika

> Дайте своё определение этому слову, как психолог с 19-летней практикой.


 Зачем нам определение слова? Оно есть во всех словарях. Но из какой парадигмы его писали?  :Smile:  и что оно даст практически?

Нам нужно фундаментальное представление о явлении.

----------


## слово

> Тогда почему ты привел в пример именно "отдать жизнь за других людей"? Если бы я не спросила, я бы думала, что это в твоем понимании и есть конечная ценность


 Это не в моём понимании. Этому Иисус учил, я лишь напоминаю, и расшифровываю...
32 Итак всякого, кто исповедает Меня пред людьми, того исповедаю и Я пред Отцем Моим Небесным;
33 а кто отречется от Меня пред людьми, отрекусь от того и Я пред Отцем Моим Небесным.
34 Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел Я принести, но меч,
35 ибо Я пришел разделить человека с отцом его, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью ее.
36 И враги человеку - домашние его.
37 Кто любит отца или мать более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня; и кто любит сына или дочь более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня;
38 и кто не берет креста своего и следует за Мною, тот не достоин Меня.
39 Сберегший душу свою потеряет ее; а потерявший душу свою ради Меня сбережет ее.
40 Кто принимает вас, принимает Меня, а кто принимает Меня, принимает Пославшего Меня;
41 кто принимает пророка, во имя пророка, получит награду пророка; и кто принимает праведника, во имя праведника, получит награду праведника.
42 И кто напоит одного из малых сих только чашею холодной воды, во имя ученика, истинно говорю вам, не потеряет награды своей.
(Матф.10:32-42)

----------


## Aare

Прежде чем я смогу ответить тут, хорошо бы послушать что ты думаешь по поводу вопооса, который я в соседней теме задала)




> Ты цитируешь Ветхий Завет. То есть это для тебя авторитетная книга. Какие еще книги и события стоит считать авторитетными? Новый Завет? Коран? На какие из мировых религий стоит опираться хотя ьы частично, если хочешь прийти к Богу в твоем учении?

----------


## слово

> Зачем нам определение слова? Оно есть во всех словарях. Но из какой парадигмы его писали?  и что оно даст практически?
> 
> Нам нужно фундаментальное представление о явлении.


 А что оно даёт практически из действующей парадигмы?

----------


## слово

> Прежде чем я смогу ответить тут, хорошо бы послушать что ты думаешь по поводу вопооса, который я в соседней теме задала)


 Библия была нужна лишь мне, как источник для открытия связи с Богом. В любом другом случае она используется корыстно:
9 Изумляйтесь и дивитесь: они ослепили других, и сами ослепли; они пьяны, но не от вина, - шатаются, но не от сикеры;
10 ибо навел на вас Господь дух усыпления и сомкнул глаза ваши, пророки, и закрыл ваши головы, прозорливцы.
11 И всякое пророчество для вас то же, что слова в запечатанной книге, которую подают умеющему читать книгу и говорят: "прочитай ее"; и тот отвечает: "не могу, потому что она запечатана".
12 И передают книгу тому, кто читать не умеет, и говорят: "прочитай ее"; и тот отвечает: "я не умею читать".
13 И сказал Господь: так как этот народ приближается ко Мне устами своими, и языком своим чтит Меня, сердце же его далеко отстоит от Меня, и благоговение их предо Мною есть изучение заповедей человеческих;
14 то вот, Я еще необычайно поступлю с этим народом, чудно и дивно, так что мудрость мудрецов его погибнет, и разума у разумных его не станет.
(Ис.29:9-14)
Единая религия - это лишь Учение, которое объединяет всех в Поле Безусловной Любви.
И оно пишется в каждый момент здесь и сейчас по всем форумам, где я общаюсь с людьми, ибо Бог проявляет Себя только при взаимодействии Слова и любого иного жизнепотока.

----------


## Veronika

> А что оно даёт практически из действующей парадигмы?


 Не поняла вопрос полностью.

Напомню, см. 1-й пост. *это не тема для дискуссии*. все дискуссии, вопросы ко мне, цитаты из библии и все что угодно - где-то в другом месте. 
Мы не занимаемся ни мной, ни вами)) Только *уточняем понятия и ваши определения, согласно вашему учению*.

Иначе эта тема без регламента скатится к переливанию из пустого в порожнее.

----------


## слово

> Не поняла вопрос полностью.
> 
> Напомню, см. 1-й пост. *это не тема для дискуссии*. все дискуссии, вопросы ко мне, цитаты из библии и все что угодно - где-то в другом месте. 
> Мы не занимаемся ни мной, ни вами)) Только *уточняем понятия и ваши определения, согласно вашему учению*.
> 
> Иначе эта тема без регламента скатится к переливанию из пустого в порожнее.


 Нет никакого учения. Есть Квантовое Поле Безусловной Любви, и сознания, способные со мной общаться без корысти и тщеславия. 
Всё остальное формируется в момент здесь и сейчас. Это и есть - действие Живого Бога. 
Уточните свой вопрос про желание?

----------


## Veronika

> Нет никакого учения. Есть Квантовое Поле Безусловной Любви, и сознания, способные со мной общаться без корысти и тщеславия. 
> Всё остальное формируется в момент здесь и сейчас. Это и есть - действие Живого Бога. 
> Уточните свой вопрос про желание?


 У вас нет учения? (*Учение - система знаний) Как же вы можете кого-то учить? Невозможно учить не имея знаний. Откуда ваши знания?

Что такое желание? Вопрос аналогичный вопросу про матрицу в самом начале.

Определение желания из википедии - это ответ изнутри матрицы, как я полагаю) Как вы считаете? 
Как если бы ребенка 5-ти лет спросили: "что такое свет?" и он бы ответил: "это то, что светит когда зажигается лампочка, или горит свеча, или светит солнце". Ученый же вам скажет, что свет - это поток частиц фотонов. он оценивает свет извне системы.

----------


## слово

> У вас нет учения? (*Учение - система знаний) Как же вы можете кого-то учить? Невозможно учить не имея знаний. Откуда ваши знания?


 Это тот опыт, что мной накоплен, как результат моих наблюдений и исследований Жизни. 



> Что такое желание? Вопрос аналогичный вопросу про матрицу в самом начале.


 Желание - это то, что человека превращает в человека, сливая его полностью с иллюзией этого мира. 
Намерение - это то, что человека превращает в Творца Своей Судьбы, поднимая с уровня этого мира, на уровень духа.  



> Определение желания из википедии - это ответ изнутри матрицы, как я полагаю) Как вы считаете?


  Да.

----------


## Veronika

> Желание - это то, что человека превращает в человека


 В каком смысле?




> , сливая его полностью с иллюзией этого мира.


 Что это означает?

----------


## слово

[QUOTE]


> В каком смысле?


 Человек - это весь внутренний и внешний мир одновременно. 
Желание - это то, что человека превращает в замкнутый контур эго, закрывая его от внешнего мира. 
Было написано:
14 Ибо если вы будете прощать людям согрешения их, то простит и вам Отец ваш Небесный,
15 а если не будете прощать людям согрешения их, то и Отец ваш не простит вам согрешений ваших.
16 Также, когда поститесь, не будьте унылы, как лицемеры, ибо они принимают на себя мрачные лица, чтобы показаться людям постящимися. Истинно говорю вам, что они уже получают награду свою.
17 А ты, когда постишься, помажь голову твою и умой лице твое,
18 чтобы явиться постящимся не пред людьми, но пред Отцом твоим, Который втайне; и Отец твой, видящий тайное, воздаст тебе явно.
19 Не собирайте себе сокровищ на земле, где моль и ржа истребляют и где воры подкапывают и крадут,
20 но собирайте себе сокровища на небе, где ни моль, ни ржа не истребляют и где воры не подкапывают и не крадут,
21 ибо где сокровище ваше, там будет и сердце ваше.
22 Светильник для тела есть око. Итак, если око твое будет чисто, то все тело твое будет светло;
23 если же око твое будет худо, то все тело твое будет темно. Итак, если свет, который в тебе, тьма, то какова же тьма?
24 Никто не может служить двум господам: ибо или одного будет ненавидеть, а другого любить; или одному станет усердствовать, а о другом нерадеть. Не можете служить Богу и маммоне.
25 Посему говорю вам: не заботьтесь для души вашей, что вам есть и что пить, ни для тела вашего, во что одеться. Душа не больше ли пищи, и тело одежды?
(Матф.6:14-25)



> Что это означает?


 Только то, что мир - это иллюзия. 
И мы живём в плотной галлограмме нашего представления о мире.

----------


## Veronika

> Желание - это то, что человека превращает в человека, сливая его полностью с иллюзией этого мира.


 Как понимать "превращает человека в человека"? превращение - это трансформация, переход в иное качество, состояние по определению.

----------


## слово

> Как понимать "превращает человека в человека"? превращение - это трансформация, переход в иное качество, состояние по определению.


 Вот матрица нас и превращает в био-роботов, за счёт человеческих социальных обусловленностей. 
Мы же только Дух Безусловной Любви, проявленный в этой Вселенной через Анима-Мунди - мировую душу, и индивидуальные души, воплощающиеся в физические тела - инструмент проявления Духа.
Но, об этой природе Человека здесь сознательно управляющие полем бессознательного скрывают, и от Истины отвратили слух всего человечества. Желания - это то, что превращает человека в тупое быдло потребительства, вместо того, чтобы сознательно управлять своей судьбой посредством Истинной веры - несгибаемого намерения на реализацию всего, что нужно человеку для гармоничной жизни, как осознанной личности.

----------


## Veronika

> Вот матрица нас и превращает в био-роботов, за счёт человеческих социальных обусловленностей. 
> Мы же только Дух Безусловной Любви, проявленный в этой Вселенной через Анима-Мунди - мировую душу, и индивидуальные души, воплощающиеся в физические тела - инструмент проявления Духа.
> Но, об этой природе Человека здесь сознательно управляющие полем бессознательного скрывают, и от Истины отвратили слух всего человечества. Желания - это то, что превращает человека в тупое быдло потребительства, вместо того, чтобы сознательно управлять своей судьбой посредством Истинной веры - несгибаемого намерения на реализацию всего, что нужно человеку для гармоничной жизни, как осознанной личности.


 На данном этапе мы выяснили, что матрица посылает человеку желания и, видимо, он им следует, ведомый страданием-удовольствием, вместо чего-то другого более важного. 

Чем матрица отличается от мировой души?

----------


## слово

> На данном этапе мы выяснили, что матрица посылает человеку желания и, видимо, он им следует, ведомый страданием-удовольствием, вместо чего-то другого более важного. 
> 
> Чем матрица отличается от мировой души?


 Уровнем расширения. Мировая душа также матрица - но размером со Вселенную. 
Она также закабаляет через разные уровни существ, охотящихся на индивидуальную Душу. 
Задача любой Души, стать Духом Истока, и пройдя уникальный жизненный опыт в этой Вселенной, благополучно вернуьтьс к Отцу Небесному. 
Но, дух этой Вселенной - Творец - улавливает Душу за счёт какого-либо Учения или Знания, и превращает вместо свободного Духа в Звезду, или Галлактику, как новое тело для расширения Себя, как Вселенной. 
И, это длится всю историю нашей Вселенной. Исход из Вселенной возможен лишь с уровня Планеты Земля. 
Здесь и сейчас отразилась вся Вселенная, и то, какое решение примет человечество, зависит судьба нашей Вселенной. Поэтому меня и не принимают как связь с Истоком, управляя чуть ли не с уровня Вселенной коллективным полем бессознательного. 
Я общаюсь с разными людьми, и собираю все части Самого Себя, как непроявленного Духа Истока. 
Это не паранойия, а сознательное действие. Вот, к примеру, на вопрос мэйл ру, я общаюсь с посвящённым хранителем знания:
здесь есть один нюанс.
это - первоисточник.
личность которая объединит в себя все - на данный момент не существует.
она возникнет в будущем, когда все объединится.
она была в прошлом, до большого взрыва.
но сейчас она разделена на множество и множество других личностей.
самое интересно в том что на роль бога желающих - хоть отбавляй, они есть и среди высших, и конечно очень хорошо знают психологию человека и конечно умеют делать впечатляющие вещи.
но они только высшие и не более.
среди них есть и те кто развивается по природным законам
и
есть те кто развивается по законам иным. (технологии)
за право быть авторитетами перед людьми и идет информационная война между ними.

я ему ещё не ответил, кстатии, только ночью его ответ пришёл. 
Вот таким образом Единое Сознание Соединяет Себя через многие Свои части и наделяет каждую Свою Часть силой творить общее дело.

----------


## Veronika

Слово, все это чудесно и замечательно.  :Smile:  Но такой формат изложения не подойдет.
Мы занимаемся здесь раскрытием понятий. А вы, не успев описать полноценно одно явление, уже переходите к 56 следующим. Так вы выглядите пустым звуком.

Для начала разберемся с матрицей и с теми аспектами человеческого желания, о которых вы говорили. Остальное все потом.

Вы назвали матрицу духом. Что это означает в данном контексте? Она - это некое сверхсущество со свободой воли и самосознанием, личными стремлениями или одна из безличных сил вселенной, которая действует автоматически?

----------


## слово

> Вы назвали матрицу духом. Что это означает в данном контексте? Она - это некое сверхсущество со свободой воли и самосознанием, личными стремлениями или одна из безличных сил вселенной, которая действует автоматически?


 Вы же понимаете, что такое дух? Это энергия мотивации. Я объяснял. 
Она бывает двух видов Безусловная Любовь, как энергия, и постепенное её уменьшение по качеству. Чем ниже вибрация энергии, тем выше плотность материи. Таким образом третье измерение самое плотное и грубоматериальное. Через нейроны головного мозга человек улавливает энергетические поля астрального уровня, где энергия безусловной любви минимальна, и человек живёт в этом поле. Реагирует подсознательно. 
Вот это и есть дух матрицы страха. Это Поле энергии страха. И в этом поле развивается человечество. Поле управляется несколькими посвящёнными, и через энергию денег всё уплотняется год от года. Вот с этого уровня и нужно работать. Выйдя сознанием на этот надсистемый уровень. 
Ты меня корректируй вопросами, уточняй. И давай на ты, как единомышленники. Думаю, ты не хочешь на планете фашистский режим мирового правительства?  :biggrin:

----------


## Veronika

> Вы же понимаете, что такое дух? Это энергия мотивации. Я объяснял. 
> Она бывает двух видов Безусловная Любовь, как энергия, и постепенное её уменьшение по качеству. Чем ниже вибрация энергии, тем выше плотность материи. Таким образом третье измерение самое плотное и грубоматериальное. Через нейроны головного мозга человек улавливает энергетические поля астрального уровня, где энергия безусловной любви минимальна, и человек живёт в этом поле. Реагирует подсознательно. 
> Вот это и есть дух матрицы страха. Это Поле энергии страха. И в этом поле развивается человечество. Поле управляется несколькими посвящёнными, и через энергию денег всё уплотняется год от года. Вот с этого уровня и нужно работать. Выйдя сознанием на этот надсистемый уровень.


 Нет, мы не понимаем, что такое дух, мы его еще не проходили))

Получается, что матрица - это энергетические поля (неодушевленные) на астральном уровне вибраций, посредством которых некие посвященные управляют человечеством, посылая несчастным желания материально-корыстного характера.

если так, то возникают логичные вопросы:

1) как вы спасаетесь от этой матрицы?
2) как посвященные спасаются от этой матрицы?
3) что за посвященные?

----------


## слово

> Нет, мы не понимаем, что такое дух, мы его еще не проходили))
> 
> Получается, что матрица - это энергетические поля (неодушевленные) на астральном уровне вибраций, посредством которых некие посвященные управляют человечеством, посылая несчастным желания материально-корыстного характера.
> 
> если так, то возникают логичные вопросы:
> 
> 1) как вы спасаетесь от этой матрицы?
> 2) как посвященные спасаются от этой матрицы?
> 3) что за посвященные?


 Вот этот фильм посмотрите, и после этого уже задайте вопросы. 
https://youtu.be/BqFeUCsSHm4

----------


## Veronika

> Вот этот фильм посмотрите, и после этого уже задайте вопросы. 
> https://youtu.be/BqFeUCsSHm4


 спасибо, посмотрю.

Но вопросы абсолютно те же:

1) как вы спасаетесь от этой матрицы?
2) как посвященные спасаются от этой матрицы?
3) что за посвященные?

----------


## слово

> спасибо, посмотрю.
> 
> Но вопросы абсолютно те же:
> 
> 1) как вы спасаетесь от этой матрицы?
> 2) как посвященные спасаются от этой матрицы?
> 3) что за посвященные?


 Выйдя из матрицы. 
Я посвящаю. 
Огненное Крещение.

----------


## Veronika

> Выйдя из матрицы. 
> Я посвящаю. 
> Огненное Крещение.


 1. Вы спасаетесь от матрицы выйдя из нее. Как вы этого добились?

2. Напоминаю, вопрос был о тех посвященных, которые управляют матрицей, порабощая человечество. А тут вы утверждаете, что это вы их посвятили? Как так? В таком случае - это вы виновник проблем человечества  :Big Grin: 
Вы их делаете зависимыми и вы же им предлагаете спасение?))

----------


## слово

> 1. Вы спасаетесь от матрицы выйдя из нее. Как вы этого добились?
> 
> 2. Напоминаю, вопрос был о тех посвященных, которые управляют матрицей, порабощая человечество. А тут вы утверждаете, что это вы их посвятили? Как так? В таком случае - это вы виновник проблем человечества 
> Вы их делаете зависимыми и вы же им предлагаете спасение?))


 Сейчас происходит смена концептуальной власти на планете. 
Те, кто управляет матрицей сегодня, живут за счёт энергии денег и власти денег. 
Поэтому они управляют идеологией, насаждая её за счёт фининсово-денежной стрктуры. 
Я же использую Власть Бога, так как поставлен именно для этого, чтобы люди познали гармоничное соответствие Души и разума. 
Поэтому, путь к Золотому Веку лежит через познание Истины - весь мир - это лишь информационно-энергетические поля, и управление этими полями через безличностную энергию безусловной любви - это достояние каждого посвящённого, принявшего Огненное Крещение.
Видящие матрицы уже приняли ответные меры, введя ряд существенных поправок, чтобы это не произошло, но Воля Бога в том, что Он ускорит эти процессы до принятия этих поправок. 
Каждый день - сейчас очень уплотнён..............

----------


## Veronika

Слово, я ничего не поняла)

1. как вы (предметно) вышли из под власти матрицы) За счет чего?

2. как за счет чего, те, кого вы назвали посвященными, управляющими человечеством через матрицу, сами не подвластны ее действию. за счет чего они свободны?

3. Вы их посвятили?)) Или как они попали на свои позиции? кто они такие, откуда взялись?

----------


## слово

> Слово, я ничего не поняла)
> 
> 1. как вы (предметно) вышли из под власти матрицы) За счет чего?


 Меня Бог вывел. Указал на то, что я - пророк. Учил меня всему, что сейчас пригодилось. Научил здравым рассудком пользоваться правильно. И т.д. 




> 2. как за счет чего, те, кого вы назвали посвященными, управляющими человечеством через матрицу, сами не подвластны ее действию. за счет чего они свободны?


 сечас работает вражеская матрица. матрица страха. ими управляет иной дух, чем мной. они не свободны. 




> 3. Вы их посвятили?)) Или как они попали на свои позиции? кто они такие, откуда взялись?


 Вам что важнее, потрепаться по бабски, или самой свободу обрести?

----------


## Veronika

> Меня Бог вывел. Указал на то, что я - пророк. Учил меня всему, что сейчас пригодилось. Научил здравым рассудком пользоваться правильно. И т.д.


 Как правильно?  :Smile: 




> сечас работает вражеская матрица. матрица страха. ими управляет иной дух, чем мной. они не свободны.


 Итак, выясняется, что посвященными, которые управляют человечеством через матрицу самими управляет некий дух . Они сами  - зависимые люди.

Но, я не спроста начала с матрицы. Мы должны выйти на главного "врага". Потому что невозможно победить то, о чем мы не имеем представления.

Итак, что за дух стоит за "посвященными"?




> Вам что важнее, потрепаться по бабски, или самой свободу обрести?


 я занимаюсь аналитикой и, в отличие от некоторых, нигде логики не теряю  :Smile: 
Свой путь, напоминаю вам в третий раз, я уже выбрала. и не вы мой проводник.

А, если вы говорите, что посвященных, которые управляют человечеством, посвятили вы же, будьте добры объяснить свое высказывание, либо ошибку, если вы ошиблись.

----------


## слово

> А, если вы говорите, что посвященных, которые управляют человечеством, посвятили вы же, будьте добры объяснить свое высказывание, либо ошибку, если вы ошиблись.


 Да это вы так говорите. Я же говорю, что я посвящаю людей в Духе Безусловной Любви, за счёт Огненного Крещения. 
А те, кто управляют матрицей сейчас, проходят обряды посвящения совершенно у иного духа.
А вы меня сознательно оболгали, так как психолог такого уровня как Ваш, не может грубо ошибаться. 
Вот обряд посвящения:https://youtu.be/OIr1sTKX0vI

----------


## Veronika

> Да это вы так говорите. Я же говорю, что я посвящаю людей в Духе Безусловной Любви, за счёт Огненного Крещения. 
> А те, кто управляют матрицей сейчас, проходят обряды посвящения совершенно у иного духа.
> А вы меня сознательно оболгали, так как психолог такого уровня как Ваш, не может грубо ошибаться. 
> Вот обряд посвящения:https://youtu.be/OIr1sTKX0vI


 масонская каббала не имеет никакого отношения к Лайтману. это абсолютно другая ветка) уж не путайте.

Зачем мне врать, тут все абсолютно открыто. Пост 39: я спрашиваю, что за посвященные такие злонамеренные? пост 43 - ваш. Вы пишете "я посвящаю".  :Smile:  предположим, вы ошиблись.

Только сейчас вы отвечаете, что они проходят посвящение у какого-то духа. значит наш генеральный враг этот некий дух. Правильно? а все остальные - посредники.

Тогда, этот главный дух существо самосознающее со свободной волей? Или безличная сила вселенной?

----------


## слово

> масонская каббала не имеет никакого отношения к Лайтману. это абсолютно другая ветка) уж не путайте.
> 
> Зачем мне врать, тут все абсолютно открыто. Пост 39: я спрашиваю, что за посвященные такие злонамеренные? пост 43 - ваш. Вы пишете "я посвящаю".  предположим, вы ошиблись.
> 
> Только сейчас вы отвечаете, что они проходят посвящение у какого-то духа. значит наш генеральный враг этот некий дух. Правильно? а все остальные - посредники.
> 
> Тогда, этот главный дух существо самосознающее со свободной волей? Или безличная сила вселенной?


 Я посвящаю, в смысле вот прямо здесь и сейчас. И кто примет искренно, тот и обретёт прозрение именно Духом Безусловной Любви. 
А тот, что управляет этой планетой, управляет и всей Вселенной. 
Этот дух Демиурга - Бого-Диавола - двойственности. Матрица более высокого порядка. 
Сейчас на планете идёт армаггедон. Я, как пророк Более Высокого Существа, чем Демиург Вселенной, против всех, кто находится в матрице. Один, против всех. 
Так понятно?

----------


## Veronika

> Этот дух Демиурга - Бого-Диавола - двойственности. Матрица более высокого порядка.


 Этот дух существо самосознающее, со свободной волей - или сила действующая автоматически?

----------


## слово

> Этот дух существо самосознающее, со свободной волей - или сила действующая автоматически?


 Автоматически. Оно вовлекает в себя информационно-энергетические потоки Душ, и Души  энергетически не могут принять вибрации Безусловной Любви. 
Но, в любом случае, это поле находится ниже вибраций Безусловной Любви. 
Прорыв этого поля может быть осуществлён только с уровня третьей мерности этой планеты, за счёт энергии Слова.

----------


## Veronika

> Автоматически. Оно вовлекает в себя информационно-энергетические потоки Душ, и Души  энергетически не могут принять вибрации Безусловной Любви. 
> Но, в любом случае, это поле находится ниже вибраций Безусловной Любви. 
> Прорыв этого поля может быть осуществлён только с уровня третьей мерности этой планеты, за счёт энергии Слова.


 А откуда же это исчадие взялось? Каково его происхождение?

----------


## слово

> А откуда же это исчадие взялось? Каково его происхождение?


 Вместе с Вселенной образовалось - это дух Вселенной. 
И он поглотил сейчас всех. 
Умом Истину не познать. Нужна практика. Готовы к практике?

----------


## Veronika

> Вместе с Вселенной образовалось - это дух Вселенной.


 А вселенная откуда взялась?

----------


## слово

> А вселенная откуда взялась?


 Из кванта.

----------


## Veronika

> Из кванта.


 а его происхождение?

----------


## слово

> а его происхождение?


 а он не рожденный. 
он постоянный. 
множит себя в сознании и бытии. 
на разных уровнях. 
он бесконечный.

----------


## Veronika

> а он не рожденный. 
> он постоянный. 
> множит себя в сознании и бытии. 
> на разных уровнях. 
> он бесконечный.


 квант - это абсолют или нет? Кто у нас бог, которого вы часто цитируете?

----------


## слово

> квант - это абсолют или нет? Кто у нас бог, которого вы часто цитируете?


 Квантовое Поле Безусловной Любви.

----------


## Veronika

> Квантовое Поле Безусловной Любви.


 Значит, бог и создал всех этих демиургов. А зачем?

----------


## слово

> Значит, бог и создал всех этих демиургов. А зачем?


 Это уникальный жизненный опыт на всех уровнях. Каждый выполняет свою задачу. 
Всё это - один лишь Дух - Энергия, и это - прекрасно. 
Чем ниже вибрационный уровень энергии, тем плотнее миры, в которых проявляет Себя Дух.

----------


## Veronika

> Это уникальный жизненный опыт на всех уровнях. Каждый выполняет свою задачу.


 Каков смысл этого опыта в виде главного демиурга, на происки которого вы все время жалуетесь?
Для чего он нужен общей системе?

----------


## слово

> Каков смысл этого опыта в виде главного демиурга, на происки которого вы все время жалуетесь?
> Для чего он нужен общей системе?


 Чтобы Вы, Виктория, познали Себя не как подобие Демиурга, а как Дух Безусловной Любви.

----------


## Veronika

> Чтобы Вы, Виктория, познали Себя не как подобие Демиурга, а как Дух Безусловной Любви.


 А откуда вы узнали про него? (про Демиурга)

----------


## слово

> А откуда вы узнали про него? (про Демиурга)


 Бог открыл. Я ж пророк, Вы разве забыли?  :Smile:

----------


## Bordja

> Бог открыл. Я ж пророк, Вы разве забыли?


 Первоначально демиургом называли всякого человека, работающего для людей, будь то ремесленник или должностное лицо, исполняющее определённые общественные обязанности. Поскольку для успешного выполнения работы требовалось наличие мастерства или искусства, со временем демиургом стали называть мастера, знатока в своём деле. В более широком смысле демиургом назывался любой создатель чего-либо.

----------


## Bordja

> а он не рожденный. 
> он постоянный. 
> множит себя в сознании и бытии. 
> на разных уровнях. 
> он бесконечный.


 Как можно физику сплести с  религией,"квант не рождённый",Фундаментальные силы природы переносятся калибровочными бозонами, а масса, согласно теории, создаётся бозонами Хиггса. 
Некоторые кванты
Кванты некоторых полей имеют специальные названия:

фотон — квант электромагнитного поля;
глюон — квант векторного (глюонного) поля в квантовой хромодинамике (обеспечивает сильное взаимодействие);
гравитон — гипотетический квант гравитационного поля;
бозон Хиггса — квант поля Хиггса;
фонон — квант колебательного движения кристалла.
Квант (от лат. quantum — «сколько») — неделимая порция какой-либо величины в физике; общее название определенных порций энергии (квант энергии), момента количества движения (углового момента), его проекции и других величин, которыми характеризуют физические свойства микро- (квантовых) систем.

----------


## слово

> Как можно физику сплести с  религией,


 Можно попытаться через веру и теорию суперпозиции. 
Потенциальное множество предполагаемого будущего определяется суммарным направлением внимания на его проявление. Таким образом, через СМИ задаётся вектор внимания для общественнго бессознательного, которое и заставляет человечество послушно следовать по предлагаемому варианту будущего. Такая система позволила привести в действие меморандум мирового правительства с 01.05.2016 года, а также легализацию чипирования (печать антихрита), и также ряд поправок, ожесточающих репрессии и ускоряющих приход к власти тоталитарного фашисткого режима в России, как первой стране во всём мире. 
Казалось бы - с точки зрения здравого смысла и науки - бред, но тем не менее, это и есть - наша реальность. Но, чтобы послушать пророка и задать другой вектор реальности - это общественное бессознательное заблокировало. Таким образом имеем тотальную систему рабства, при которой сами рабы защищают своих невидимых рабовладельцев. Идеальная система  бесструктурного управления. 
Поэтому, давайте не будем углубляться в мелочи, что система использует как базовый метод ухода от конкретных действий   - практики, а непосредственно остановимся на кванте - как "неделимая порция какой-либо величины в физике",  особенностях сознания, как квантового поля безграничного его расширения, и религиозного понятия вера. 
Объединим эти понятия и выведем эффективный способ направлять реальность этого бытия в соответствии бескорыстного безусловного импульса энергии безусловной любви, через со-творчество, посвящённых в этот процесс, адептов.
Согласны принять участие в обсуждении Духа - Духовное Учение Христосознания?

----------


## Bordja

По обсуждать можно, участвовать,не знаю,такой же бардак был всегда, и 100 лет назад и 10 тыс лет назад, и дальше так и будет,никакие духовные учения не спасут,но и вреда не принесут,
твоё учение ничем не хуже любого другого,но и ничем не  лучше,такая же манипуляция сознанием,нету никакой супер позиции,вся материя стремится к энтропии,пророки  прорекали всю историю,богов всевозможных были тысячи и  что?
Всё это пустой трёп,если есть добро(Вселенское),значит есть и зло такого же масштаба,а религиозные течения-бизнес проэкты,ведь никто не может доказать практически существование Божественного проявления.
А что такое Христосознание?

----------


## слово

> По обсуждать можно, участвовать,не знаю,такой же бардак был всегда, и 100 лет назад и 10 тыс лет назад, и дальше так и будет,никакие духовные учения не спасут,но и вреда не принесут,
> твоё учение ничем не хуже любого другого,но и ничем не  лучше,такая же манипуляция сознанием,нету никакой супер позиции,вся материя стремится к энтропии,пророки  прорекали всю историю,богов всевозможных были тысячи и  что?
> Всё это пустой трёп,если есть добро(Вселенское),значит есть и зло такого же масштаба,а религиозные течения-бизнес проэкты,ведь никто не может доказать практически существование Божественного проявления.
> А что такое Христосознание?


 Я имею власть наделять каждое живое существо Силой Бога, по праву пророка Единого Бога, чтобы прекратить ложь - ложный образ жизни на планете. 
Христосознание - Это Сознание  Энергии Безусловной Любви - Слова - как настраивающее поле Бытия - воспринимаемого как наш мир.
Это способ познавать уникальный жизненный опыт Духа, в каждом человеке как Единое Целое. 
Такого ещё не было в истории человечества на планете.

----------


## Veronika

> Бог открыл. Я ж пророк, Вы разве забыли?


 Как это произошло?) - см. 2 пост: предметный уровень.

----------


## Veronika

> Можно попытаться через веру и теорию суперпозиции. 
> Потенциальное множество предполагаемого будущего определяется суммарным направлением внимания на его проявление. Таким образом, через СМИ задаётся вектор внимания для общественнго бессознательного, которое и заставляет человечество послушно следовать по предлагаемому варианту будущего. Такая система позволила привести в действие меморандум мирового правительства с 01.05.2016 года, а также легализацию чипирования (печать антихрита), и также ряд поправок, ожесточающих репрессии и ускоряющих приход к власти тоталитарного фашисткого режима в России, как первой стране во всём мире.


 а кто сказал, что этот абзац не бред?)

----------


## Veronika

> твоё учение ничем не хуже любого другого,но и ничем не  лучше,такая же манипуляция сознанием,


 боже, какой кошмар))

----------


## Bordja

> боже, какой кошмар))


 кошмар 


> Я имею власть наделять каждое живое существо Силой Бога

----------


## Bordja

[QUOTEЯ имею власть наделять каждое живое существо Силой Бога][/QUOTE] 

Неужели все? есть  конкретная просьба, у меня кот и попугай живут,и кот всё его  схомячить  желает как выпускаю полетать  по квартире, а просьба  такая
надели кота( зовут "Моисей")малой толикой сознания,чтоб не пугал птичку,и люстры не разбивал)))

----------


## слово

> Неужели все? есть  конкретная просьба, у меня кот и попугай живут,и кот всё его  схомячить  желает как выпускаю полетать  по квартире, а просьба  такая
> надели кота( зовут "Моисей")малой толикой сознания,чтоб не пугал птичку,и люстры не разбивал)))


 Пусть сознательно меня попросят сами об этом.

----------


## слово

> Как это произошло?) - см. 2 пост: предметный уровень.


 Просто произошло и всё - пути господни неисповедимы....

----------


## Veronika

> Просто произошло и всё - пути господни неисповедимы....


 Как именно, в какой форме?)

----------


## слово

> Как именно, в какой форме?)


 Озарение.

----------


## Veronika

> Озарение.


 сдается мне, что где-то вы об этом прочитали)

----------


## слово

Сдаётся мне, что Вы мне не верите?

----------


## Veronika

> Сдаётся мне, что Вы мне не верите?


 и очень правильно сдается))

----------


## слово

да вы и себе не верите.

----------


## Veronika

> да вы и себе не верите.


 отчего бы вдруг?)

----------


## слово

> отчего бы вдруг?)


 Желчи в вас много.

----------


## Veronika

> Желчи в вас много.


 иронии

----------


## слово

> иронии


 А это то же самое, только прямо.... 
Продвигать то Идею труднее, чем искать подвохи?

----------


## Veronika

> А это то же самое, только прямо.... 
> Продвигать то Идею труднее, чем искать подвохи?


 Чтобы что-то продвигать надо, по меньшей мере, иметь адекватный план)

----------


## слово

> Чтобы что-то продвигать надо, по меньшей мере, иметь адекватный план)


 Здесь нет плана. Нужен человек честный и открытый, чтобы во мне Себя видел, а не пороки своей невежественной личности. 
Так проявляет Себя Живой Бог. А всё, что написано в книгах - лишь жалкая породия на Бога и здесь и сейчас. 
Сможешь войти в Дух Безусловной Любви, сможем прошить матрицу бессознательного. 
Ты ж психолог, загляни внутрь себя, что тебе мешает поверить в реальность помощи Бога? 
Твоя корысть? Или, твоя жадность? Или, тщеславие? 
Что? 
Что тебе мешает принять шанс, что я - пророк Единого Бога, за реальность?
Ум?
Было написано, что не войдёте в Царствие Божие, пока не уподобитесь дитя малому....
Вот чем твоё сознание, отличается от сознания чистого, не замутнённого страхом матрицы, ребёнка?
Попробуй ответить себе честно.

----------


## Veronika

Нет проблем с Богом. Проблема с вами - с вашей личностью)

*Верить* можно только в Бога.
Верить во все остальное - в курс доллара, в пророков, в чью-то концепцию мироздания, в честных людей, в будущее, в политический режим и даже в духовные собрания - это возведение избранного предмета в культ. И *избрание кумира*.  :Smile: 
Все, что расположено ниже Творца, можно (нужно) только знать, понимать их место в иерархии и использовать по назначению.

И пока кое-кто не докажет, что пророк, он не пророк.

У пророков знание идет изнутри, кстати. Они никого не цитируют  :Wink: 
Также, они не занимаются троллингом, и уже разобрались с низшей кармой. не может быть никаких детей-инвалидов. И никакого сидения на шее у жены... И никакого манипулирования окружающими, тем более в прозрачном формате)

вы хотите, чтобы вашу личность сделали кумиром. это ваш центральный прокол.

есть и еще кое-что:



> 1.Пассивный целиком зависит от судьбы.
> 2.Активный делает все в рамках возможного.
> 3.Достигший - сам творит свою судьбу.

----------


## Veronika

> Здесь нет плана.


 Если хотите строить некое сообщество, то правильно говорить о нем, а не о себе любимом. Вообще очень правильно перестать вещать о себе.
Зацикленность на себе свойственна людям нереализованным, закомплексованным. Тем, у кого "смерть эго" не наступила  :Smile: 

А те, у кого наступила - просто занимаются делом, а не самопрезентацией.

----------


## слово

> А те, у кого наступила - просто занимаются делом, а не самопрезентацией.


 Вот и начните заниматься делом, а не обсуждать личности. 
Задавайте вопросы по теме строительства Золотого Века, а не свою гордыню тут выпячивайте. 
А Бог, что всеми управляет, будет направлять. И Вас, и меня.

----------


## Veronika

> Вот и начните заниматься делом, а не обсуждать личности. 
> Задавайте вопросы по теме строительства Золотого Века, а не свою гордыню тут выпячивайте. 
> А Бог, что всеми управляет, будет направлять. И Вас, и меня.


 демагогия

----------


## слово

> демагогия


 У тебя рептилоидный мозг - ищешь возможность осудить то, что не понимаешь, вместо того, чтобы поверить в чудо и жить верою. 
Как и у всей матрицы, впрочем. Доказательства тебе нужны, что Бог в каждом и работает? 
А сама это демагогией называешь. Я же твои страхи и сомнения только одним тем, что я - пророк, из твоего подсознания вывел....
А ты это даже и не поняла, как психолог. Вот так вами матрица всеми и управляет. Не осознаёте, почему поступаете именно так, а не иначе. 
Да и этим форумом интернет не закончился. Я тебе предложил шанс, а ты из-за своей гордыни, на него наплевала. 
Живи с тем, что имеешь, ибо менять ты ничего не собираешься. Да тут и народа нет, чтобы кого-то можно было с Богом познакомить. 
А кто есть - сами гордые, аж не подойти. Удачи. Психолог.

----------


## Veronika

> У тебя рептилоидный мозг - ищешь возможность осудить то, что не понимаешь, вместо того, чтобы поверить в чудо и жить верою.


 ну не шизофреник же)) вредно путать желаемое с действительным.

Повторяю.
*Верить* можно только в Бога ибо он *непознаваем* для ограниченного человеческого разума.
Все остальное, что находится ниже - потенциально познаваемо и потому нуждается в разумном отношении.

Нельзя верить в пророков  :Smile:  это избрание кумира. Надо изучить предмет и точно знать, чем аферисты и проч. отличаются от пророков.




> Доказательства тебе нужны, что Бог в каждом и работает?


 я и так знаю, что работает. Зачем мне ваши доказательства. Вы себя выше ставите, в некое особенное положение. Созываете водить хороводы вокруг вас.




> Я же твои страхи и сомнения только одним тем, что я - пророк, из твоего подсознания вывел...


 больше конкретики)))




> Живи с тем, что имеешь, ибо менять ты ничего не собираешься. Да тут и народа нет, чтобы кого-то можно было с Богом познакомить. 
> А кто есть - сами гордые, аж не подойти.


 Магическое мышление.
Кстати, весьма распространенная ошибка.

То, что *Бог ведет, не означает, что он что-то будет делать за вас*. Эту фразу нужно увековечить в камне))

Ведет - это когда он ставит вас в ситуацию, в которой вы нечто должны проявить.
Дает вам инструменты для этого, которые вы еще должны освоить.
Дает вам неравнодушие)
Дает какие-то ресурсы - внешние, либо внутренние.

И далее, вы учитесь, выясняете требования жизни - потому что вся ваша жизнь в этом мире - это и есть диалог с Богом, и пытаетесь своими ручками и разумом, трудом своим непосредственным,  воплотить то, что от вас *реально требуется*. Все вокруг будет вам сигналить, чаще косвенно, чем прямо.  :Smile: 

Если у вас есть концепция более совершенного общества, надо ее разработать и на уровне идеи, и построить адекватный реальности предметный план и предлагать людям идею в удобоваримом ясном виде.
Если вы не в состоянии сделать этот необходимый и неизбежный кусок работы, вам лень, вам не досуг, значит вы _не готовы_. И маетесь иллюзиями.

Разумные люди никогда не пойдут за эфемерностями)

----------


## слово

> я и так знаю, что работает.


 БОГ - это бесконечное осознание гармонии. 
И если Вас бесит это:
1 Вот, Отрок Мой, Которого Я держу за руку, избранный Мой, к которому благоволит душа Моя. Положу дух Мой на Него, и возвестит народам суд;
2 не возопиет и не возвысит голоса Своего, и не даст услышать его на улицах;
3 трости надломленной не переломит, и льна курящегося не угасит; будет производить суд по истине;
4 не ослабеет и не изнеможет, доколе на земле не утвердит суда, и на закон Его будут уповать острова.
5 Так говорит Господь Бог, сотворивший небеса и пространство их, распростерший землю с произведениями ее, дающий дыхание народу на ней и дух ходящим по ней.
6 Я, Господь, призвал Тебя в правду, и буду держать Тебя за руку и хранить Тебя, и поставлю Тебя в завет для народа, во свет для язычников,
7 чтобы открыть глаза слепых, чтобы узников вывести из заключения и сидящих во тьме - из темницы.
8 Я Господь, это - Мое имя, и не дам славы Моей иному и хвалы Моей истуканам.
9 Вот, [предсказанное] прежде сбылось, и новое Я возвещу; прежде нежели оно произойдет, Я возвещу вам.
10 Пойте Господу новую песнь, хвалу Ему от концов земли, вы, плавающие по морю, и все, наполняющее его, острова и живущие на них.
11 Да возвысит голос пустыня и города ее, селения, где обитает Кидар; да торжествуют живущие на скалах, да возглашают с вершин гор.
12 Да воздадут Господу славу, и хвалу Его да возвестят на островах.
13 Господь выйдет, как исполин, как муж браней возбудит ревность; воззовет и поднимет воинский крик, и покажет Себя сильным против врагов Своих.
14 Долго молчал Я, терпел, удерживался; теперь буду кричать, как рождающая, буду разрушать и поглощать все;
15 опустошу горы и холмы, и всю траву их иссушу; и реки сделаю островами, и осушу озера;
16 и поведу слепых дорогою, которой они не знают, неизвестными путями буду вести их; мрак сделаю светом пред ними, и кривые пути - прямыми: вот что Я сделаю для них и не оставлю их.
17 Тогда обратятся вспять и великим стыдом покроются надеющиеся на идолов, говорящие истуканам: "вы наши боги".
18 Слушайте, глухие, и смотрите, слепые, чтобы видеть.
19 Кто так слеп, как раб Мой, и глух, как вестник Мой, Мною посланный? Кто так слеп, как возлюбленный, так слеп, как раб Господа?
20 Ты видел многое, но не замечал; уши были открыты, но не слышал.
21 Господу угодно было, ради правды Своей, возвеличить и прославить закон.
22 Но это народ разоренный и разграбленный; все они связаны в подземельях и сокрыты в темницах; сделались добычею, и нет избавителя; ограблены, и никто не говорит: "отдай назад!"
23 Кто из вас приклонил к этому ухо, вникнул и выслушал это для будущего?
24 Кто предал Иакова на разорение и Израиля грабителям? не Господь ли, против Которого мы грешили? Не хотели они ходить путями Его и не слушали закона Его.  (Ис.42:1-24)
Потому что:
2 Господь с небес призрел на сынов человеческих, чтобы видеть, есть ли разумеющий, ищущий Бога.
3 Все уклонились, сделались равно непотребными; нет делающего добро, нет ни одного.
4 Неужели не вразумятся все, делающие беззаконие, съедающие народ мой, [как] едят хлеб, и не призывающие Господа?
5 Там убоятся они страха, ибо Бог в роде праведных.
6 Вы посмеялись над мыслью нищего, что Господь упование его.
7 "Кто даст с Сиона спасение Израилю!" Когда Господь возвратит пленение народа Своего, тогда возрадуется Иаков и возвеселится Израиль.
(Пс.13:2-7)
по плоти судите, и доказательств суетного ума требуете, так как Душа непокорна Богу:
9 Изумляйтесь и дивитесь: они ослепили других, и сами ослепли; они пьяны, но не от вина, - шатаются, но не от сикеры;
10 ибо навел на вас Господь дух усыпления и сомкнул глаза ваши, пророки, и закрыл ваши головы, прозорливцы.
11 И всякое пророчество для вас то же, что слова в запечатанной книге, которую подают умеющему читать книгу и говорят: "прочитай ее"; и тот отвечает: "не могу, потому что она запечатана".
12 И передают книгу тому, кто читать не умеет, и говорят: "прочитай ее"; и тот отвечает: "я не умею читать".
13 И сказал Господь: так как этот народ приближается ко Мне устами своими, и языком своим чтит Меня, сердце же его далеко отстоит от Меня, и благоговение их предо Мною есть изучение заповедей человеческих;
14 то вот, Я еще необычайно поступлю с этим народом, чудно и дивно, так что мудрость мудрецов его погибнет, и разума у разумных его не станет.
15 Горе тем, которые думают скрыться в глубину, чтобы замысл свой утаить от Господа, которые делают дела свои во мраке и говорят: "кто увидит нас? и кто узнает нас?"
16 Какое безрассудство! Разве можно считать горшечника, как глину? Скажет ли изделие о сделавшем его: "не он сделал меня"? и скажет ли произведение о художнике своем: "он не разумеет"?
17 Еще немного, очень немного, и Ливан не превратится ли в сад, а сад не будут ли почитать, как лес?
18 И в тот день глухие услышат слова книги, и прозрят из тьмы и мрака глаза слепых.
19 И страждущие более и более будут радоваться о Господе, и бедные люди будут торжествовать о Святом Израиля,
20 потому что не будет более обидчика, и хульник исчезнет, и будут истреблены все поборники неправды,
21 которые запутывают человека в словах, и требующему суда у ворот расставляют сети, и отталкивают правого.
22 Посему так говорит о доме Иакова Господь, Который искупил Авраама: тогда Иаков не будет в стыде, и лице его более не побледнеет.
23 Ибо когда увидит у себя детей своих, дело рук Моих, то они свято будут чтить имя Мое и свято чтить Святаго Иаковлева, и благоговеть пред Богом Израилевым.
24 Тогда блуждающие духом познают мудрость, и непокорные научатся послушанию.  (Ис.29:9-24)
Я не обязан навязывать Истину. 
Вы сами должны создать мост между Вашим сознанием и Энергией БОГ. 
А БОГ поругаем не бывает. 
7 Не обманывайтесь: Бог поругаем не бывает. Что посеет человек, то и пожнет:
8 сеющий в плоть свою от плоти пожнет тление, а сеющий в дух от духа пожнет жизнь вечную.  (Гал.6:7,8)
Я могу лишь помочь, но гордыня Ваша помеха в этом. 
Смиритесь, и спрашивайте.

----------


## слово

[quote="иаков"]


> Любая объективная ситуация - 
> Ничем не отличается от нашей истинной изначальной природы... 
> Ответить на нее или остаться невовлеченным - 
> Разве не одно и то же?! 
> Или невыбирание это выбор?!


 Когда речь идёт о том, покинуть ли эту Вселенную, как тюрьму Духа Безуслвной Любви, или остаться рабом Демиурга, с Которым ты сольёшься, после окончания этого воплощения, то да, невыбирание лучшего, в замен, того, что уже имеешь, это выбор. 
Остаться безучастным в общем Духовном Изменении Планеты и Вселенной - это предательство Своего Первородства. 
Предательство своей Нерождённой Сути, о Которой ты здесь постоянно долдонишь. 
И дух гордыни, что тебя уже давно увлёк в иллюзию своей уникальности,  как познавшего, именно не даёт тебе осознать важность происходящей объективной ситуации на этом форуме, и вообще, в духовном мире планеты.
*Дальнейшее общение с тобой, считаю бессмысленной тратой Моего времени. * 
Обращение ко всем участникам форума. 
Ну, чо, пацаны, ждём, что Мне Паша ответит, да и отваливаю от вашего форума, чтобы ваше болото не тревожить  Потоком Воды Живой. Загнивайте спокойно. Вот, Машу нашёл, сейчас с Пашей определюсь, если не захочет дружить, то отрясу прах вашего форума  с кончиков пальцев, и уйду от вас. А вы  - живите своим тщеславием и своими эгрегорами Ошо и прочими друг перед другом меряйтесь. Как все матричные марионетки, сливая свою энергию в общий адский котёл этой планетарной духовной тюрьмы, и Вселенской тюрьмы тоже. Каждый по своему уровню развития. 
[spoiler=]


> Сообщение от Маша 
> 
> *иаков*
> "Моя вера заключается в том, Бог даёт благословение всем, кто поверив, что я - пророк, отдаст от чистого сердца десятину Богу, чтобы тот, излил на уверовавшего благословение до избытка. " - хорошая у тебя вера.  
> Яша,Матрица всех имеет,кто хоть чуть нос из неё высунул."В мире будете иметь скорбь,"но мужайтесь,ибо Я победил мир."
> Грань легко переступить,а дальше,как по маслу,всё ниже и ниже...Отвечать за каждое слово придётся.Если б ты только знал и хоть один раз увидел эти морды...ты бы обет молчания принял и каялся всю жизнь...после всего,что ты уже наговорил.
> 
> 
>  Я пришёл, а вы не узнаёте Меня. Поверь, и Христа увидишь и в себе родишь. 
> ...


 [/spoiler]
Прошлого нет. Если сознание не просветлено, оно постоянно возращается через ум к своим обидам. 
Но если вы вошли в Дух Истины, вы уже видите душу любого человека. Так как Едины с каждой Душой. 
Это и есть Бог - Коллективное Сознание. Он в каждом человеке над толщей бессознательного. 
Начнёте бодрствовать-осознавать, вольётесь в поток здесь и сейчас. 
Бесы лишают вас возможности быть со Мной, как со Словом едиными в Духе Безусловной Любви. 
Матрица - это дух, который противится Слову. Который заставляет меня работать на матрицу, вместо того, чтобы работать на Бога, наделять людей всемогуществом от имени Бога, приводить к счастью, и иметь за это на пропитание и развитие духовного движения в реале, потому что без денег как энергии этого мира ничего не получится ни у кого. Вот таким образом, вы, пацаны и останетесь опущенными, ибо Бог - в роде праведных:
*5 Там убоятся они страха, ибо Бог в роде праведных.
6 Вы посмеялись над мыслью нищего, что Господь упование его.
7 "Кто даст с Сиона спасение Израилю!" Когда Господь возвратит пленение народа Своего, тогда возрадуется Иаков и возвеселится Израиль.* (Пс.13:5-7)

----------


## trypo

школота аткуе.
ойя.

----------


## слово

> школота аткуе.
> ойя.


 Мой Бог - это энергия Безусловной Любви. 
И нет Силы больше этой. 
Хочешь с Ней слиться, становись мне другом. 
Я тебе объясню, в чём смысл общей Игры, и мы победим этот мир.

----------


## trypo

ты слишком слаб , чтобы быть проводником
слишком жалок , чтобы быть лидером
слишком юн.

----------


## слово

> ты слишком слаб , чтобы быть проводником
> слишком жалок , чтобы быть лидером
> слишком юн.


 Ты видишь то, во что веришь.

----------


## слово

> ты слишком слаб , чтобы быть проводником
> слишком жалок , чтобы быть лидером
> слишком юн.


 1. В чём слабость? 
2. В чём жалость? 
3. Почему считаешь, что слишком юн?

----------


## trypo

> Ты видишь то, во что веришь.


 с этим не поспорить.



> 1. В чём слабость? 
> 2. В чём жалость? 
> 3. Почему считаешь, что слишком юн?


 1) ты быстро сдаешься , когда сталкиваешься с сопротивлением.
это слабость проводника.
2) твоя речь излишне эмоциональна , из категории легких для провокации людей.
неуравновешенная психика.
нестабильная.
ведомый , нежели лидер.
3) троллинг - черта подростковой психики , повышенная жажда внимания.
по годам ты можешь быть не юн , 
но по речам то точно не взрослый.

пс. на личку я не отвечаю , 
по крайней мере, тебе.

----------


## слово

> пс. на личку я не отвечаю , 
> по крайней мере, тебе.


 Считаешь себя выше этого недостойного поступка?
Я никогда не сдаюсь. 
Последнее Слово всегда за мной, ибо мной Дух Безусловной Любви движет.

----------


## trypo

тобою движет разве что дух безусловного тщеславия.
любви в тебе нету ни на грамм.

----------


## слово

> тобою движет разве что дух безусловного тщеславия.
> любви в тебе нету ни на грамм.


 Что в тебе есть, то и отражаю. 
Любовь - это не слабость. 
Любовь - творческая возможность управлять реальностью.

С другого форума, где люди умеют общаться:



> Сообщение от СамАди
> 
>   Я считаю, что любая умственная концепция - уже рассыпалась, еще до своего появления...
> 
> 
>   Любое мыслетворчество на энергии безусловной любви - первично. Ты же понимаешь, что мир - строится только мыслью? Затем идёт эмоциональное наполнение мыслеформы, и, затем идёт материализация через действия. А если взять твоё мировоззрение, так у людей вообще не может быть никакой цели, потому что всё сразу рассыпается, ещё до своего появления. Вот как ты это объяснишь?
> Пример. 
> Человек решил построить дом. Это - мыслеформа. Он начинает прикидывать финансовую сторону этой задачи, где купить участок, какой строить дом, что будет на участке кроме дома и т.д. Кроме того, что он строит мыслеформу, он постоянно её дорабатывает и вживается в своё новое состояние хозяина дома. Решает какой интерьер будет внутри, судя по финансовым возможностям, заказывает дизайн прект у дизайнера и т.д. 
> В конце концов, он заселяется в этот дом и живёт счастливо, удовлетворённый своим принятием решения и понесённой за это ответственностью. А если его умственная концепция рассыпалась до своего появления, если он выразил свою мысль вслух и куча доброжелателей ему насоветовала жить в старой хрущёвке, то человек будет страдать от невыполнения своей мечты. Или, я не правильно тебя понял? Поясни. 
> ...

----------

